# Specials > Testing Ground >  Avatar help....again!

## porshiepoo

Anyone know how I can get my avatar to a decent size? and not so boxy?

----------


## rockchick

I need to post more posts...(pant)...to become an orger...(pant)...so I can FINALLY get an AVATAR!!!!

must make more posts...

Rockchick <======(seriously needs a life)

----------


## rockchick

more posts!!!  argh...have to wait 30 seconds BETWEEN POSTS!  Who makes UP these rules????

----------


## rockchick

73...!

Must be TEN CHARACTERS long!!!

----------


## rockchick

74....

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

----------


## rockchick

ooohhh...I can do a QUICK reply!

75

----------


## rockchick

there must be an easier way!

76

----------


## rockchick

Can't God just GIVE me an Avatar???

----------


## rockchick

oops, don't want to lose count.

77,
78

----------


## rockchick

okay...I'll find another thread to pollute!

Cheers
79!

----------


## Ricco

Rockchick - you are seriously funny! ::

----------


## golach

> more posts!!! argh...have to wait 30 seconds BETWEEN POSTS! Who makes UP these rules????


The Godmin of CCWS makes up the rules, you need to have patience, coz he is the Capo de Capo ::

----------

